# Taylor Pony Farm Sale is online



## drmatthewtaylor

This just in.....

The Taylor Pony Farm Sale will be broadcast live via the [email protected]

http://justin.tv/taylorponyfarm

We still encourage phone bids to be arranged in advance to Dr Tom Taylor @ 419-924-2226, but if that's not possible, then during the Sale you can call Dr Sam Taylor @ 330-322-3718. The ponies do not sell in Lot order so being prepared in advance is helpful.

The catalog can be viewed @ www.taylorponyfarm.com

Sale starts promptly @ 1pm Saturday, May 12.

The Friday evening viewing will also be online starting very soon.

Dr Matt Taylor


----------



## Leeana

Oh how AWESOME! See you tomorrow, wouldn't be anywhere else the second Saturday of May!


----------



## drmatthewtaylor

Thanks to everyone who attended the Sale. We hope you enjoyed yourselves.

33 head sold in less than 90 minutes. Averaging $606/head. Tack Sale had a lot of quality stuff.

Sale topper was Twilight @ $3000. All prices and new owners will be on website soon.

Dr Taylor


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands

All the ponies were beautiful and I really enjoyed watching the sale online! Wish I could have been there....


----------



## Norah

I have had Michigans Naturally Sweet for 1 year ... In this short time she has proven to be a show stopper taking the Swiss Champion of Champions for 2011 and 2012 ....I hope everyone who went home with a Michigan pony the best of luck in your future shows,and hope you enjoy your new horse as much as I do mine ....

Ps...please take good care of them


----------

